# اللهجة المصرية: رجّع الفلوس



## makala

ما معنى "هترج ع الفلوس"؟

رجلان يلعبان بليار:

-    متقلقش أنا عملت كده بس عشان اتعب أعصابك شوية
-    والله؟
-    امال
-    مفيش داعي خسرت، كسبت، هترج ع الفلوس.
-    بقى كدا؟ 
-    اتفقنا؟
-    طب ركز بقى، ركز في اللي أنت فيه. اوعى.

المصدر 

فيلم السلم والثعبان


----------



## cherine

هل بإمكانك التحقق من الكلمة؟ أيضًا هلاّ أعطيتنا توقيت المشهد في الفيلم؟


----------



## Sun-Shine

(ربما المقصود (هترجع الفلوس
مع ذلك لننتظر التحقق من الكلمة


----------



## makala

dailymotion الفيلم موجود على 

التوقيت: 02:35 - 02:48


----------



## Sun-Shine

"العبارة هي "مليش دعوة.. خسرت كسبت هترجع الفلوس
هترجع الفلوس: سَتُعِيد النقود


----------



## makala

شكرا!


----------

